# Snick or Treat



## hallloweenjerzeboy (Mar 3, 2009)

Does anyone remember Snick or Treat, im sure you do, it was on nickolodeon when I was younger (im 28) so figure late 80's early 90's. It was all halloween during october, they had halloween shows and comericals as well as halloween games. What im asking is there was this one show that mark summers (the double dare host), did this special where he was in a castle I thing. I saw it on the day before halloween or on halloween itself when I was like 10 and I have been trying to find it for the past few years, just can not rememeber the name, anyone rememeber?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey dude - 
*
Marc Summers' Mystery Magical Tour
*


----------



## LRB ScareCrow (Oct 22, 2007)

hallloweenjerzeboi said:


> Does anyone remember Snick or Treat, im sure you do, it was on nickolodeon when I was younger (im 28) so figure late 80's early 90's. It was all halloween during october, they had halloween shows and comericals as well as halloween games. What im asking is there was this one show that mark summers (the double dare host), did this special where he was in a castle I thing. I saw it on the day before halloween or on halloween itself when I was like 10 and I have been trying to find it for the past few years, just can not rememeber the name, anyone rememeber?


oh I totally remember that! I remember they advertised that somebody would be calling you if you were an official member or something like that--and you had to answer the phone "Snick-or-treat!" to win...

awwww...SNick in general...good times, great oldies.


----------

